# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  زوم در فلش

## matinebi

با سلام و خسته نباشید
 لطفا طریقه زوم کردن  بر روی یک تصویر بوسیله چرخش کلید وسط موس را قرار دهید 
با تشکر

----------


## syntiberium

نمونه برای چرخش اسکرول ماوس : http://www.flashperfection.com/tutorials/Zoom-in-out-effect-in-Actionscript-3-52814.html

نمونه برای زوم روی مکان ماوس : http://www.flashandmath.com/howtos/zoom

این دو تا رو باهم ترکیب کنید.

----------


## matinebi

ممنون دوست عزیز با کد زیر مشکلم حل شد
var zoom:Number = 5;
stage.addEventListener(MouseEvent.MOUSE_WHEEL,WH,f  alse,0,true);
function WH(e:MouseEvent):void 
{
    trace(e.delta); // this is the amount which each 'click' of the mouse wheel creates
    pic.z=pic.z + e.delta * zoom;
    
    }

----------


## matinebi

وقتی عمل زوم رو انجام میدم فقط روی تصویر اصلی(pic) زوم انجام میشه و بقیه سیمبول های روی نقشه (pic)  زوم نمیشن و از جای اصلی شون تکون میخورن
منظورم اینه که وقتی عمل زوم انجام میشه هر چیزی ( یا سیمبل های انتخابی ) که روی صفحه قرار داره زوم بشه 

لطفا راهنمایی نمایید

----------


## syntiberium

باید تمام اشیایی رو می خواید شامل بشن بگذارید زیر مجموعه ی اون شیئی که روش زوم می کنید . (یا با add child توی اکشن یا به طور دستی داخل محیط فلش(وقتی روی شیئ دابل کلیک کنید واردش می شید و اشیایی رو که کات کردید رو اونجا پیست کنید .))

----------


## matinebi

خیلی خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز 
فقط وقتی زوم انجام میدم موشن ها و انیمیشن هایی که روی سیمبل های داخل نقشه دادم از کار میوفته و ثابت میشه چطور اونو درست کنم

----------


## matinebi

ممنون عزیز درست شد مشکل حل شد

----------

